# Intel DX58SO and 1600MHz RAM



## hjpotter92 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi all,

I have an Intel DX58SO (not the DX58SO2) motherboard with 3x1 GB of 1333 MHz RAMs. I am planning to upgrade it to 3x4 GB or 3x2 GB of 1600 MHz RAMs. Now, the problem is even though the Intel's official page mentions 1600 MHz modules compatible with the board, but the shopkeeper says it firmly that DX58SO is *NOT COMPATIBLE* with 1600 MHz ones, and it is DX58SO2 that I am confusing it with.

Even at the Intel's tested memory page they have not used any 1600 MHz module.

Has anyone else of you faced this trouble? Please guide if the memory I want will work or I'll have to get a new board just for this. Thanks.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 21, 2012)

I seriously doubt there will be an issue.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 21, 2012)

There will be NO issue...the shopkeeper..lets say...is misinformed


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jun 22, 2012)

From 3 to 12 GB RAM it is then. 

Thanks guys!!


----------



## topgear (Jun 22, 2012)

^^ the only issue you may face is those 1600 Mhz modules running at a lower speed but there are ways to fix this though


----------



## Jripper (Jun 22, 2012)

ask the shopkeeper to check the official page. that ought to shut him up


----------



## Darth Vader (Jun 22, 2012)

Rules to follow whn buying a PC:

Rule 1: Do your research here before buying PC
Rule 2: Don't ask suggestions from shopkeeper
Rule 3: Don't listen to shopkeeper !!!!


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jun 23, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ the only issue you may face is those 1600 Mhz modules running at a lower speed but there are ways to fix this though


Let's see. 

Fingers crossed. Shopkeeper brings it tomorrow.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 24, 2012)

With your board you can use 1600MHz RAM without any problem. And, yes, shopkeeper is a businessman, not a hardware enthusiast. So knowing everything isn't possible for him.


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jun 24, 2012)

The RAMs came, and I tried using them. When I installed the modules on the board and started the system, the system remains on with no activity. There is nothing displayed on the monitor either. What could be the problem. Under normal circumstances, the system atleast proceeds to BIOS.

I tried installing the sticks separately, one-by-one and all other possible combinations. Still, there is no activity on the display. The LED indicator on the cabinet also shows no response after the first two-three blips.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 24, 2012)

Which RAM did you buy? Post a link.


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jun 24, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Which RAM did you buy? Post a link.


It's a *ZION 4GB DDR3 PC1600 Dynamic RAM*(that's what is written on it). The webpage mentioned is either out-of-date or something. The nearest result I could find regarding zion was this: Zion RAM - CompareZion RAM Price Online India


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 24, 2012)

No such RAM exists or at least google doesn't know. 
Or may be its DOA. You should check it in another PC.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 24, 2012)

What's the spec mentioned on the sticker of the memory stick? 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 @ 1.5v or 1.65v?

Did you try clearing CMOS and then boot? But seriously? Zion?


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 24, 2012)

The Sorcerer said:


> What's the spec mentioned on the sticker of the memory stick? 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 @ 1.5v or 1.65v?
> 
> Did you try clearing CMOS and then boot? But seriously? Zion?



So, ZION practically makes 1600MHz RAM??  What do you say?

And, OP bought zion, this fact made me feel just like your post. But in this case 


> Shopkeeper brings it tomorrow.


part created doubt in my mind about the quality of the RAM.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 25, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> So, ZION practically makes 1600MHz RAM??


That I am not sure of- and I did not say that at all.


----------



## topgear (Jun 25, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> No such RAM exists or at least google doesn't know.





The Sorcerer said:


> Did you try clearing CMOS and then boot? But seriously? Zion?



Abacus Peripherals manufacturers Zion Ram.

ZIONRAM


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 25, 2012)

The Sorcerer said:


> That I am not sure of- and I did not say that at all.



Oh, then I misinterpret the meaning of your post. Sorry.


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jun 25, 2012)

OK, got 2 of them replaced just yesterday. Seems like all 3 were corrupt(some probability  ). The third one will be replaced within the week. Those two are working fine.

At first, they were @1066 MHz. Clocked them to multiplier 12 and tCL etc to 9. Working fine for now.

Still, I talked to the shopkeeper about unavailability of RAM. He said the same as topgear about Abacus Peripherals manufacturing them.


----------



## topgear (Jun 26, 2012)

^^ what memory chip is used on the Zion DDr3 ram mdoules - take a closer look at the ram stick - you will find it easily.


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jun 27, 2012)

I could only find two types of chips.

1. C11-G03-1N (1 Nos.)
2. 2DM77-D99FJ (8+8 Nos.)


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 27, 2012)

Why not just order decent enough memory sticks from online?


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 27, 2012)

^^my point exactly....


----------



## topgear (Jun 28, 2012)

hjpotter92 said:


> I could only find two types of chips.
> 
> 1. C11-G03-1N (1 Nos.)
> 2. 2DM77-D99FJ (8+8 Nos.)



post a cpu-z SPD and Memory tab screenshot.


----------

